
Ask HN: Hosting for Startups - bdunbar
I have an idea: Managed Hosting for OpenBazaar servers.  Guys pay me $x a month, I manage the software, update, backup.<p>Now for the actual hard work of seeing if that idea can be made into a repetitive business process.<p>I&#x27;m looking at AWS or Google Cloud to host.  Because I don&#x27;t have a lot of cash to plunk down on hardware and renting a rack in a data center. And spooling up instances as I get customers would be ideal, instead of buying hardware and hoping people show up.<p>Reselling even limited access to instances seems to put me in the &#x27;Partners&#x27; side of their house.<p>Which seems a little silly.  I can see _their_ point of view, but going through the hoops to be a partner might be more than I want to take on.<p>So .. hosting.  Is there a better hosting option, one that will let me pay as I go?
======
kjksf
You don't need to be AWS or Google Cloud partner to use their servers to host
OpenBazaar servers. That doesn't constitute "reselling" in that context and
Amazon will have no objections even if you do straight up reselling of their
services. They make money either way.

There are plenty of other web hosting options. I keep a list of the cheaper
ones (for some scenarios) at
[https://quicknotes.io/n/1LEm](https://quicknotes.io/n/1LEm)

~~~
bdunbar
Thanks, and thank you for the link.

